

Ask HN: What should I do with my Google Glass? - pkill17

Just got accepted into the Google Glass Explorer Program via twitter, and am looking for tons of awesome ideas to put these to good use! Haven't received word on when I'll be able to pick up my pair, but when I do I'd love to have plenty of things to do with them / develop for them, potentially.<p>So, HN, what do you suggest?
======
jeffool
This is going to sound cheesy, but, what do you normally do in a day? Where do
you go or what do you do that may seem mundane to you, but something wildly
different to others?

------
xauronx
Write something to put moustaches on everyone you see. This would be
particularly useful if you happen to have nervousness about public speaking.
For that matter, a good teleprompter would probably be pretty sweet.

------
cgshaw
I'm getting one as well and curious.

I'm in the midwest and my buddies and I are talking about flying out to SF and
then road tripping back home and testing glass out along the way.

------
AbhishekBiswal
Record Videos, Post on Youtube, show it off to your friends. Wait, can you
record videos using it, I mean recording the commands, and on screen
notifications as well?

------
MonkoftheFunk
use it as a flash card to learn and and train your memory throughout the day
instead of it doing the recalling for you.

------
arkitaip
Code a version of Tetris/Pong/Snake that intuitively uses Glass as the
controller.

